# g4ScoreBoard - A Pool / Billiards Score Board



## .norman. (Aug 30, 2022)

ngholson submitted a new resource:

Pool / Billiards Score Board - a scoreboard specifically designed for pool / billiard streams



> A integrated scoreboard system for  OBS built into the  OBS UI.
> 
> No other websites or  windows to have open. just obs.
> Includes shot clock inspired by the one used by Matchroom during the Mosconi Cup and the European Open.
> View attachment 85925



Read more about this resource...


----------



## .norman. (Sep 8, 2022)

Hi, just wanted to say,  that i update this more often than most people change their underwear (well more than likely all people) so if you find a bug check back and re-download  in about a little later that day, it will likely be fixed. but in the event that you do find one please let me know as well. especially if you don't see it get fixed within a few hours. thanks.


----------



## .norman. (Sep 8, 2022)

ngholson updated Pool / Billiards Score Board with a new update entry:

Pool / Billiards Score Board



> Updated for OBS v28 and other bugfixes



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## .norman. (Oct 1, 2022)

*Recent updates include: *
All standard OBS themes included
Logo Slide Show
Opacity Slider
Ability to change size of scoreboard

see the complete list of changes here


----------



## .norman. (Nov 5, 2022)

new companion utility the g4BallTracker is now available. keep track of balls remaining on the table.


----------



## westypool (Nov 29, 2022)

Is there a way to use a tablet to update scores remotely?


----------



## .norman. (Nov 29, 2022)

westypool said:


> Is there a way to use a tablet to update scores remotely?



Natively, no. But, you can use something like touchportal or streamdeck software to send hotkeys, configure the hotkeys for the scoreboard and use touchportal or streamdeck software to send the hotkeys. Hotkey installation instructions.


----------

